# Anyone install a flatbed?



## centralmtconst (Oct 15, 2012)

I found the bed I want. Highway products aluminum.

http://www.highwayproducts.com/products.php?id=7

There are no dealers in my area. So I want to drive to the factory and get one. Only problem is that I will have to install it myself. I have never done it. Looks like it would be a time consuming job but not hard. I think the only issues I would have would be the backup sensors and the backup camera. Anyone have any advice? How hard is it? Can a ******* construction worker who drinks too much get it done?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have never installed one but I know I could do it and probably just as good as a dealer. It may take me a little hit longer but I know it would be done right and all the wiring put away nice and clean. I say go for it. What is better then drinking a few beers and working on your truck on a nice day? Besides working on your truck and having a bikini wearing chick bringing you those beers!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Ive been thinking of doing a dumping flatbed on my 04 F350 SRW. The bed is rotted on the wells...


----------



## centralmtconst (Oct 15, 2012)

A bikini clad chick bringing beers to me whil working on my truck sounds like a great weekend. Wonder how much work would get done?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

u can do it in less than a day i took my freinds bed off put the new flatbed on and wired it in in about 8 hrs


----------



## centralmtconst (Oct 15, 2012)

Morrissey snow removal;1618758 said:


> u can do it in less than a day i took my freinds bed off put the new flatbed on and wired it in in about 8 hrs


How do you attach the new bed? Is it u bolts? Use factory bolt holes? Wiring is it plug and play or lits of custom? What type of bed did you install?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

How much is one of them beds running?


----------



## centralmtconst (Oct 15, 2012)

maelawncare;1618867 said:


> How much is one of them beds running?


I dont have an exact figure. It might be more then I can spend. Its in the neighborhood of $5000-6000 depending on options.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have built 2 flat beds that dump from scratch. I used a bucket loader for both projects. I was crazy about it being perfect overhang on each side and square. Hope all goes well. Good luck and safety first.


----------



## centralmtconst (Oct 15, 2012)

TJS;1619117 said:


> Good luck and safety first.


Yea, probably will have to hold off on the beer until the days are over. 
The wiring is the most intimidating.
Im not sure how much splicing I will have to do, vs plug and play.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I spent countless hours wiring mine and a quite a bit of coin too. I made a complete harness. The headache rack consisted of 4 strobes (8 head whelen box behind seat), 2 work lights, and 2 KC highlights. The harness convoluted tubing was the size of a vacuum hose. I had to terminate it in a box near the back of the frame if ever I wanted to take the bed off. I used all weatherpack connectors and crimped and soldered the weather pack terminals. I got all my weatherpack stuff at McMaster. The taillight and running light harness was also customized to accomidate all the LED tail and brake lights as well as running light. I cut off the LED light plugs (that came with the LEDs) and also used weatherpack connectors. A lot more work with a dumpbed because you have to run the harness down the truck frame then back up the dumpbed. I drilled each crossmember on the left side for the harness to pass through. I think my harness to the headache rack was about 25 or so feet. Hope this helps. Wiring is fun, just takes time.


----------



## Barney_Miller (Sep 3, 2015)

If you're looking for an aluminum flatbed body, check these guys out http://www.jomacltd.com. They hand build the bodies and offer a good warranty. They are located in Ohio.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the tip.
But.

They were looking for one 2 years ago.
Hopefully they found one.
the thread is 2yr old....


Welcome to plowsite:waving:

Site happens....


----------



## Barney_Miller (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol, I didn't realize! Thanks!


----------

